# Best age to switch from pup food to adult?



## Carolina4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

My girl turned 8 months yesterday and I went to the Pet store today to get her some food and decided maybe it was time for her to start on adult? Ive heard so many different stories but wanted to hear what you all think. Is there and difference with it being a pit? And if anybody wants to know I bought her Blue Wilderness. I had been feeding her regular blue puppy until about a month ago when they came out with the Wilderness puppy forumla. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Carolina4eva said:


> My girl turned 8 months yesterday and I went to the Pet store today to get her some food and decided maybe it was time for her to start on adult? Ive heard so many different stories but wanted to hear what you all think. Is there and difference with it being a pit? And if anybody wants to know I bought her Blue Wilderness. I had been feeding her regular blue puppy until about a month ago when they came out with the Wilderness puppy forumla.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


8 months is a little too early, i would wait until about 10 months then if you want to you can switch her over. Everyone has a different opinion on when the switch is needed however i have always done so by 11 months or so without any issues in development or health.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I personally feed an all-stages food, but when I fed regular-type food I always made the switch at 1 year.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

My girl now and my last male I had all ate adult food as pups without any issues or lack of development. JMO


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Feed all stages. It really isn't that big of a deal. I've never fed puppy food to any pups I have had.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Feed all stages. It really isn't that big of a deal. I've never fed puppy food to any pups I have had.


All stages simple and easy lol:goodpost:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can switch when the pup starts to pack a little weight on when they have been the same amount of food. That means their metabolism has changed and they can go to adult with lower protein and fat. Or you can switch around 10 months. I am not a fan of all stage food as pups, adults, and seniors all have different nutritional needs. This is JMPO


----------



## Carolina4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

She is 40 pounds now. And I mixed the Adult Salmon Wilderness with her Puppy wilderness and she seemed to love it


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Carolina4eva said:


> She is 40 pounds now. And I mixed the Adult Salmon Wilderness with her Puppy wilderness and she seemed to love it


I thought mixing food was bad?
Zildjian has a sensitive stomach though.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No need to mix food IMO that can cause a picky eater and if you have a dog who is sensitive find a food that works and stick to it. When switching to adult from puppy you can start mixing it to help them get use to it then gradually go on to the adult food.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Ahhh. Okay.  Thanks!


----------

